# FLR(M) - Spouse Visa Extension when to apply



## lorocator (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi,

I've been married to a Biritsh citizen for 2 and a half years and currently have my Spouse visa with the respective Biometric Residence Permit which expires the 31 May 2017 and I need to apply for the extension soon:

- How according to your experiences would be best way to apply online or by post?
- How long before I need to apply, I read somewhere that it had to be about 1 month before the BRP expires.

Many thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

See the sticky at the top of the page about when to apply. Postal applications can take a couple of months or longer. With an in person appointment you almost always get a decision on the same day.


----------



## lorocator (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks nyclon, will make an online application and then book an appointment.

Sorry, not sure what you mean the sticky at the top of the page.
Thanks


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

You will find the sticky (When can I apply to renew my visa?) in the forum page, it's the third green thread from top, right below 'Introduce yourself to the forum'.

Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


My wife's one is due in Aug this year. I'm gonna go for postal one as FLR-M is straight forward; just the updated documents required from the initial application. If I'm not wrong, only new evidence required is the correspondence letters, instead of communication proof.


----------

